# Attending a Dinner in a few weeks - What should I expect?



## slidelock

Hi everyone!

I got in contact with somebody from my local lodge through a mutual friend. 

I'm going to be heading over to the lodge for dinner in about two weeks. 

What should I expect? When and how should I ask for a petition to join?


----------



## Brother JC

Expect a friendly dinner, lots of "get to know you" questions. I equate it to the first dinner with your girlfriend's family.
As far as asking for a Petition; you should know when you're ready. It might be that night, it might be six months from then. But when you are ready, just ask. You'll (usually) need two Brothers to sign for you. Asking your first-line signer for the petition is how many go about it.


----------



## Warrior1256

You'll meet a bunch of friendly fellows who will go out of their way to talk to you and make you feel welcome. Just be your self and act naturally. A friend of 25 years set up my first meeting at what would become my Mother Lodge. I asked him what I should do when I got there. His advice? "Just act like you've got some sense". Lol.


----------



## slidelock

Thanks guys!

One more thing I thought I should add to my post is that I'm only 18 years old and will probably be about 20-30 years younger than the younger lodge members there. 

Do you think this will be any issue? Or are most masons welcoming of younger members? I've been wanting to be a mason for over 7 years now so this isn't an impulse decision. I've put a lot of time and effort into choosing to join. 

I have no issue hanging around the older crowd but could this be an issue depending on the type of people at the lodge? 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Brother JC

I doubt there'll be an issue, most lodges have a wide age range. One of my lodges has an 80-year gap between the oldest and youngest.
Stop worrying, things will be fine.


----------



## SimonM

I know you how feel, I was in the same position when I joined. Youngest guy and probably 20 years to the next. 
But it was never an issue for me and I'm sure it wont be for you! Just get to know them and enjoy the dinner 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Warrior1256

I really don't see the age gap as being any problem at all.


----------



## slidelock

Update:

Everyone was incredibly kind and open hearted towards me. I got a tour of the lodge, which is over 150 years old and I got to look at all the past masters as one of the current past masters showed me a couple of notable names that things in my city are named after. 

I got my application for the degrees and couldn't be more excited. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Ripcord22A

What lodge?


----------



## slidelock

175 in Antioch California


----------



## Ripcord22A

Cool


----------



## Glen Cook

I've attended a lodge in Antioch.


----------



## Ripcord22A

Glen Cook said:


> I've attended a lodge in Antioch.


Is there anywhere that regular Freemasonry exists that you havent attended my brother?


----------



## Glen Cook

Ripcord22A said:


> Is there anywhere that regular Freemasonry exists that you havent attended my brother?


South Dakota and Azerbaijan. I was invited to the latter, but only because they don't know me yet. . Really, there are lots of places I haven't been 

Traveling in Freemasonry is one of my great pleasures in life.  When I played Navy and my private practice was more national in scope, I would do my hearings and if I had to RON, I would go to a meeting of some type.


----------



## Bloke

Glen Cook said:


> South Dakota and Azerbaijan. I was invited to the latter, but only because they don't know me yet. . Really, there are lots of places I haven't been
> 
> Traveling in Freemasonry is one of my great pleasures in life.  When I played Navy and my private practice was more national in scope, I would do my hearings and if I had to RON, I would go to a meeting of some type.



Have you been to Melbourne ?


----------



## Bloke

Australia not Florida


----------



## Warrior1256

slidelock said:


> Update:
> 
> Everyone was incredibly kind and open hearted towards me. I got a tour of the lodge, which is over 150 years old and I got to look at all the past masters as one of the current past masters showed me a couple of notable names that things in my city are named after.
> 
> I got my application for the degrees and couldn't be more excited.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


Please keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## slidelock

I turned in my petition Wednesday morning. Exciting things to come!

Looking forward to the next couple months. I guess now I play the waiting game. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Bloke

slidelock said:


> I turned in my petition Wednesday morning. Exciting things to come!
> 
> Looking forward to the next couple months. I guess now I play the waiting game.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


All good things in good time and to those who wait 

Congrats on your important step


----------



## Tyler Atkinson

The first dinner I went to everyone was very inviting and friendly. I was talking to a older member and after talking about my job as a firefighter I found out that I went to the fire academy in Georgia with his grandson a few years back. Great experience!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Warrior1256

slidelock said:


> I turned in my petition Wednesday morning. Exciting things to come!
> 
> Looking forward to the next couple months. I guess now I play the waiting game.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


Congratulations!


Tyler Atkinson said:


> The first dinner I went to everyone was very inviting and friendly. I was talking to a older member and after talking about my job as a firefighter I found out that I went to the fire academy in Georgia with his grandson a few years back. Great experience!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


Great!


----------



## slidelock

I will be initiated February 8th!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Bloke

slidelock said:


> I will be initiated February 8th!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


Congratulations!


----------



## Keith C

Congratulations!  Enjoy the journey.


----------



## Warrior1256

slidelock said:


> I will be initiated February 8th!


Congratulations! Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Tyler Atkinson

Awesome!


----------



## fmasonlog

Warrior1256 said:


> I really don't see the age gap as being any problem at all.



I agree. I love getting wisdom from my elder brothers 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## slidelock

I was raised last night. It was a wonderful degree. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## dfreybur

slidelock said:


> I was raised last night.



Welcome again, and again, to the family thrice adopted Brother.


----------



## Bro. Landry

slidelock said:


> I was raised last night. It was a wonderful degree.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry



Awesome! Congrats! Just wondering, were you "initiated " or "raised"? Lil difference there


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Bloke

slidelock said:


> I was raised last night. It was a wonderful degree.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


Awesome ! We raised a brother last night as well


----------



## slidelock

Bro. Landry said:


> Awesome! Congrats! Just wondering, were you "initiated " or "raised"? Lil difference there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry



I was initiated. 

I assume raised means anything other than the 1st?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Brother JC

slidelock said:


> I was initiated.
> 
> I assume raised means anything other than the 1st?


No, it has a very specific usage... you were Initiated an Entered Apprentice; Congratulations, Brother!


----------



## dfreybur

slidelock said:


> I assume raised means anything other than the 1st?



Initiated - First degree.

Passed - Second degree.

Raised - Third degree.

The verbs are specific to and descriptive of the degrees.


----------



## Ripcord22A

I know why we use the 1st and 3rd but whats the meaning, in yalls opinion, as to why the 2nd is called passed?

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke

Ripcord22A said:


> I know why we use the 1st and 3rd but whats the meaning, in yalls opinion, as to why the 2nd is called passed?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app



Passing into the middle chamber ?


----------



## Brother JC

IxI - x being the EA... pass between, perhaps?


----------



## Bloke

Passing the examinations ?


----------



## Ripcord22A

Thats what i was thinking Bloke on ur first response and JC

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Tpower31

As Bloke Stated it refers to passing into the middle chamber.  


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Warrior1256

Bloke said:


> Passing into the middle chamber ?





Tpower31 said:


> As Bloke Stated it refers to passing into the middle chamber.


Sounds good to me.


----------



## fmasonlog

Is master mason degree also considered 32nd? I'm freshly raised, forgive me. 


Sent from my  using My Freemasonry


----------



## slidelock

fmasonlog said:


> Is master mason degree also considered 32nd? I'm freshly raised, forgive me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my  using My Freemasonry



Two different bodies. 

Your MasterMason makes you a 3rd degree in the blue lodge. This is the highest degree in masonry. 

The extra degrees you're referring to come from the Scottish Rite. There's 32 of them with an honorary 33rd degree. 

Just because someone is a 32* Freemason doesn't mean they're any higher than a master mason. They just have more degrees in an Appendant body. 

You also might be interested in the York Rite, or, if you really want a lot of degrees, the Rite of Memphis has 90. 

Why would somebody join an appendent body and get more degrees?

To answer that, doing so furthers your Masonic education. There's a whole bunch of stuff and symbolism in the craft that most master masons haven't explored yet. The Scottish Rite goes over a lot of the more esoteric type of studies. To join you must be a master mason. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## fmasonlog

slidelock said:


> Two different bodies.
> 
> Your MasterMason makes you a 3rd degree in the blue lodge. This is the highest degree in masonry.
> 
> The extra degrees you're referring to come from the Scottish Rite. There's 32 of them with an honorary 33rd degree.
> 
> Just because someone is a 32* Freemason doesn't mean they're any higher than a master mason. They just have more degrees in an Appendant body.
> 
> You also might be interested in the York Rite, or, if you really want a lot of degrees, the Rite of Memphis has 90.
> 
> Why would somebody join an appendent body and get more degrees?
> 
> To answer that, doing so furthers your Masonic education. There's a whole bunch of stuff and symbolism in the craft that most master masons haven't explored yet. The Scottish Rite goes over a lot of the more esoteric type of studies. To join you must be a master mason.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry



Thank you so much for your reply.  That had always confused me. And I am a master mason wanting to be a member of Scottish Rite. Any pointers? 


Sent from my  using My Freemasonry


----------



## Warrior1256

slidelock said:


> Two different bodies.
> 
> Your MasterMason makes you a 3rd degree in the blue lodge. This is the highest degree in masonry.
> 
> The extra degrees you're referring to come from the Scottish Rite. There's 32 of them with an honorary 33rd degree.
> 
> Just because someone is a 32* Freemason doesn't mean they're any higher than a master mason. They just have more degrees in an Appendant body.
> 
> You also might be interested in the York Rite, or, if you really want a lot of degrees, the Rite of Memphis has 90.
> 
> Why would somebody join an appendent body and get more degrees?
> 
> To answer that, doing so furthers your Masonic education. There's a whole bunch of stuff and symbolism in the craft that most master masons haven't explored yet. The Scottish Rite goes over a lot of the more esoteric type of studies. To join you must be a master mason.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


Absolutely. Additional degrees are just that, additional, not higher. Some of my Brothers do not understand this. There IS NO HIGHER DEGREE than 3rd degree Master Mason. However, the additional degrees do give you a more complete and deeper understanding of Masonry IMHO.


----------



## Ripcord22A

slidelock said:


> Two different bodies.
> 
> Your MasterMason makes you a 3rd degree in the blue lodge. This is the highest degree in masonry.
> 
> The extra degrees you're referring to come from the Scottish Rite. There's 32 of them with an honorary 33rd degree.
> 
> Just because someone is a 32* Freemason doesn't mean they're any higher than a master mason. They just have more degrees in an Appendant body.
> 
> You also might be interested in the York Rite, or, if you really want a lot of degrees, the Rite of Memphis has 90.
> 
> Why would somebody join an appendent body and get more degrees?
> 
> To answer that, doing so furthers your Masonic education. There's a whole bunch of stuff and symbolism in the craft that most master masons haven't explored yet. The Scottish Rite goes over a lot of the more esoteric type of studies. To join you must be a master mason.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


Rite of Memphis is clandestine

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256

Ripcord22A said:


> Rite of Memphis is clandestine


I have heard this Rite mentioned a few times over the years but know nothing about it.


----------



## Elexir

Ripcord22A said:


> Rite of Memphis is clandestine
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app



Not always the case, just calling it clandestine is short sighted. Its clandestine in the US becuse the charter belongs to the Grand Collage of rites.
Abroad its quite different...


----------



## Brother JC

Elexir is correct, a rite in itself is not clandestine, only the lodge or grand lodge using it would be. Several South American jurisdictions that we are in amity with follow this path.
At one time Americans would have said that "Red Lodges" were clandestine. We now know this is completely false. Not only are many jurisdictions "red," but there are US lodges that do the first three degrees in the SR style.
Sadly, people like Brad C, and other spurious characters have tarnished the rite's name by branding their fake grand lodges with it.


----------



## Ripcord22A

The only regular and recognized GL that i could find that previously that uses the memphis rite is The Domican Republic I believe

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke

Elexir said:


> Not always the case, just calling it clandestine is short sighted. Its clandestine in the US becuse the charter belongs to the Grand Collage of rites.
> Abroad its quite different...



I believe it's considered clandestine here in Victoria.. Isn't it French in origin, is it considered okay there or Italy or other places by regular GLs?


----------



## Elexir

Bloke said:


> I believe it's considered clandestine here in Victoria.. Isn't it French in origin, is it considered okay there or Italy or other places by regular GLs?



GOI has it as a appendant body (GOI is regular and recognzied by some US lodges). French dont mean anything in regularity as (A)ASR as well as Swedish freemasonry has its orgins in france but yes it has its orgins in France.


----------



## Elexir

Ripcord22A said:


> The only regular and recognized GL that i could find that previously that uses the memphis rite is The Domican Republic I believe
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app



Grand orient of Italy has it as an appendant body if Im not misstaken.


----------



## Bloke

Elexir said:


> GOI has it as a appendant body (GOI is regular and recognzied by some US lodges). French dont mean anything in regularity as (A)ASR as well as Swedish freemasonry has its orgins in france but yes it has its orgins in France.



I don't think GOI is recognized by us. Does not appear to be recognised by UGLE

http://www.ugle.org.uk/about/foreign-grand-lodges/21-foreign-grand-lodges/144-europe


----------



## Glen Cook

Elexir said:


> Not always the case, just calling it clandestine is short sighted. Its clandestine in the US becuse the charter belongs to the Grand Collage of rites.
> Abroad its quite different...


Citation that the "charter"  belongs to the Grand College of Rites? As noted above by Br. Walker, no legitimate body in the continental US works the rite. Note also, that some take an obligation not to countenance any degree above the 33rd of the AASR.


----------



## Glen Cook

Bloke said:


> I don't think GOI is recognized by us. Does not appear to be recognised by UGLE
> 
> http://www.ugle.org.uk/about/foreign-grand-lodges/21-foreign-grand-lodges/144-europe



Yes, UGLE and CGMNA GLs differ in this regard


----------



## Elexir

Glen Cook said:


> Citation that the "charter"  belongs to the Grand College of Rites? As noted above by Br. Walker, no legitimate body in the continental US works the rite. Note also, that some take an obligation not to countenance any degree above the 33rd of the AASR.



GCR dont work anything as far as I know but rather functions as more of an archive of different freemasonic rituals.


----------



## Glen Cook

Correct. But you stated the charter belonged to the College, of which I'm a Fellow.


----------



## Ripcord22A

Glen Cook said:


> Note also, that some take an obligation not to countenance any degree above the 33rd of the AASR.


Who?  Ive never heard that one before.


Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Glen Cook

Ripcord22A said:


> Who?  Ive never heard that one before.
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


33rd ° AASR SJ


----------



## Ripcord22A

Glen Cook said:


> 33rd ° AASR SJ


Thats what i assumed, but being that im not one, i wasnt sure

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Jeffrey McBride

good evening. This thread has answered many of my questions. Today I finally reached out to my local lodge. I have been invited to attend dinner there this upcoming week and I am excited, but also nervous which is natural. I have wanted to join for awhile now and im looking forward to the journey.


----------



## Bloke

Jeffrey McBride said:


> good evening. This thread has answered many of my questions. Today I finally reached out to my local lodge. I have been invited to attend dinner there this upcoming week and I am excited, but also nervous which is natural. I have wanted to join for awhile now and im looking forward to the journey.



The journey of 1 million steps starts with but one. Well done on taking it


----------



## Warrior1256

Jeffrey McBride said:


> I am excited, but also nervous which is natural.


Absolutely. I, too, was nervous and I was 58 years old! Once the men in the room start greeting you and speaking with you you will calm down immediately.


----------

